# outdoorsman



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just recieved the outdoorsman with triple mega bands from a+ slingshots. this may be the most powerful slingshot I've ever shot. It effortlessly fires 5/8 steel at impressive speeds and just devastates green bean cans. the built in compass looks pretty cool too.I may have to hit the gym because the pull is hard but manageable. it is definitley going to be lights out for the game when I go hunting with it! Thank you perry from a+ I also recieved the purple heart bb shooter with double power bands. very beautiful and effective against soup cans with half inch steel. I gotta say you cant get any better then that for an edc piece


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Perry is a amazing man, I recently ordered a purple heart BB shooter too


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks all!!  
Aim small, miss small!!
Perry (A+)


----------

